# Retrofitting Lane Change Warning 5AG



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi all,

i retrofiited both Sensors for 5AG behind the rear bumper. Both sensors are from 2012, my car was build in 02/2014. 
Before flahing both are visible and codable with Esys.
During flashing HC2 my ESys quit flashing procedure with the following error message:

Service RD returned a negative response with response code requestOutOfRange; ECU: HC2_08_ETHERNET

After that failure HC2 is not responsive anymore. In Esys no SWFL is visible anymore, instead of SWFL now UNKW is visible. ISTA/D reporting that one ECU is unresponsive and needs to programmed (the HC2) . 
What can i do do get HC2 back to normal ?

Here the E-Sys Error log:

15-07-18 15:43:27,575 [INFO] [] com.bmw.prodias.io.tcp.HsfzTcpCommunicationLink: got data from host 169.254.98.2 on port 6801, SA= 0xF4, TA= 0x08, control= 2, link ****** 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x04 0x00 0x02 0xF4 0x08 0x10 0x03 [xNbcPool-1-thread-1]
15-07-18 15:43:27,575 [WARN] [] com.bmw.esys.commons.exception.EsysExceptionHandler: PSdZ Error -- Exception in executeAsync. [C046] --- [Ljava.lang.String;@1060893 [com.bmw.psdz.uc.event.ExternalSynchronizedHandler$AsynchronousNotificationThread]
com.bmw.esys.domain.psdz.PsdzException: Exception in executeAsync. [C046]
at com.bmw.esys.domain.psdz.PsdzEventExceptionListener.onException(PsdzEventExceptionListener.java:170)
at com.bmw.esys.domain.psdz.PsdzEventExceptionListener.eventReceived(PsdzEventExceptionListener.java:83)
at com.bmw.psdz.uc.event.RegisteredEventListener.eventReceived(RegisteredEventListener.java:59)
at com.bmw.psdz.uc.event.ExternalSynchronizedHandler$AsynchronousNotificationThread.notifyListeners(ExternalSynchronizedHandler.java:140)
at com.bmw.psdz.uc.event.ExternalSynchronizedHandler$AsynchronousNotificationThread.run(ExternalSynchronizedHandler.java:126)
Caused by: job failed with negative response error: 
code: repeat job
description: Service RD returned a negative response with response code requestOutOfRange; ECU: HC2_08_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR

Timestamp: Sat Jul 18 15:43:27 CEST 2015
ErrorCategory: VEHICLE_ERROR ID: 433
Class: com.bmw.psdz.vehicle.connection.util.ResultUtil
ExecutionContext={category=TAL, ecuid=(HC2,0x8), TA_CATEGORY=blFlash, SGBMID=btld_00000309-004_000_001, PROGRAMMING_STATUS=performECUBLUpdate,PSdZEvent={message=MCDDiagService<id=28649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_PerformECUFlashBL, service=RD - RequestDownload, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=HC2_08_ETHERNET>, timestamp=Sat Jul 18 15:43:27 CEST 2015, package name=com.bmw.prodias.execution.primitives.mcd, class name=SingleEcuJob, text id=MCD_EVENT_ID__JOB__SERVICE__DESCRIPTION__LINK__, event id=default, event type=DiagService error, ECUId:HC2_0x08}}
at com.bmw.psdz.vehicle.connection.util.ResultUtil.failJob(ResultUtil.java:134)
at com.bmw.psdz.vehicle.connection.util.ResultUtil.checkResponsePositive(ResultUtil.java:92)
at com.bmw.psdz.vehicle.connection.util.ResultUtil.getPositiveResponseOrTerminateOnError(ResultUtil.java:179)
at com.bmw.psdz.vehicle.connection.wrapper.LegacyJobWrapper.getJobResult(LegacyJobWrapper.java:367)
at com.bmw.psdz.vehicle.connection.wrapper.JobWrapperFactory$JobWrapper.execute(JobWrapperFactory.java:151)
at com.bmw.psdz.vehicle.connection.wrapper.JobWrapperFactory$JobWrapper.execute(JobWrapperFactory.java:135)
at com.bmw.psdz.tasks.flash.jobs.BootloaderFlashJobs.performECUFlashBL(BootloaderFlashJobs.java:168)
at com.bmw.psdz.tasks.flash.BLFlashTask$BLFlashTaskStep.performBootloaderUpdateUds(BLFlashTask.java:450)
at com.bmw.psdz.tasks.flash.BLFlashTask$BLFlashTaskStep.doExecute(BLFlashTask.java:393)
at com.bmw.psdz.tasks.base.TaskStep.execute(TaskStep.java:99)
at com.bmw.psdz.tasks.base.SingleEcuTask.processTAs(SingleEcuTask.java:910)
at com.bmw.psdz.tasks.base.SingleEcuTask.execute(SingleEcuTask.java:487)
at com.bmw.psdz.tasks.base.scheduler.RunnableTask.run(RunnableTask.java:212)
at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor.runWorker(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:1145)
at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:615)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:744)

The current status of HC2 is the following:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Do you flash with ENET and Connection via VIN?

When you generated SVT_Soll, and you positive HC2 was Blakc for HWEL and not Red / Blue?


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

i did the flash with ENET and Connection over Gateway URL, not via VIN.

After regular calculation HWEL was red. After that i tried to read "HW from SVT_IST" 
then i it turned to black.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CoolerLutz said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> i did the flash with ENET and Connection over Gateway URL, not via VIN.
> 
> ...


Try flashing it with Connection via VIN.


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

I have tried to flash the HC2 vie VIN Connection with the same result .

The Message

Service RD returned a negative response with response code requestOutOfRange; ECU: HC2_08_ETHERNET

appears three times during flashing.


----------



## 1aBimmer (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi..

I retrofitted 5AG as well but got some issues..

Here is what I installed:

Mirrors with warnings triangles,
Steering Wheel with Vibrator,
Driver assistent control panel,
Master and slave HC2 modules,
Wiring..

Coding:
Added 5AG to FA and coded SZL, ICM, FRM, HU_CIC and DKOMBI..

Problem:
HC2 ECU does not appear in SVT list?? so I checked the Flexray bus from LCW Master
to ZGW pin 29 & 30 and there is no data from ZGW to the HC2 master!!

I even comfermed via ISTA D that Vibrator works, And if i push the LCW button on driver assistent control panel the LED turns on and msg appear on DKOMBI that LGW is aktivated and will run at speed of 50kmh..
But when I drive and as soon as I reach 50kmh I get error that LCW is not functioning and should be checked by dealer..

Tried to initiate Flexray but got error on ICM that there is no response from SWW.

Q1: because ZGW does not send any data to HC2 via flexray.. do I need another ZGW?
the existing is ZGW-1 High.

Q2: depends LCW (5AG) on something else e.g. 5AD or something else

Any other advices?


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

A1: I assume you are trying retrofit on a pre-LCI model since you are using ZGW ports 29&30 . I got the same Problem during retrofit of 5DP and 5AG. No response from both at all. ZGW Port 29&30 belongs to Flexray Port 4 and those port is dedicated to N63 or N74 engines. PMA and HC2 are usually connected to ports 1&2 ZGW. I know ISTA says something different. Have a look to ZGW in ISTA for the PIN allocations.
Try to connect HC2 to ZGW Port 1&2 and conduct flexray init.

A2: on LCI Models you have to consider that two versions of ZGW are built in the car depending on your equippment. 5AG has the only one dependency of S430A. (Mirror high)


----------



## 1aBimmer (Sep 26, 2014)

Awesome man!! Exactly ISTA says 29&30 but it's quite easy to move the 2 pins to 1&2!!

I already have mirror high!!

Do you know if there is something more or less to code?
I coded ICM, SZL, FRM, HU_CIC & DKOMBI!


----------



## 1aBimmer (Sep 26, 2014)

Yesterday I moved the 2 pins on ZGW contact from pin 29&30 to pin 1&2, reinitialized flexray but still getting error on ICM (no response from SWW)


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

Could you send me pls your VIN for further investigations ?


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

After checking your Configuration i would say you have got the same problem than me.
All 8 Flexray Ports are separated in 2 groups. All ports belongs to exactly on or more addtitional equippment. In case of missing all supposed equipmment for all ports in a group these group will not be installed in your car. 

Group2 has the following ports:

0x04 DME for N74 or N63TU
0x05 EDC left
0x06 EDC right
0x07 PMA and Lane Change Warning

I guess you dont have the second group installed since you dont have any of the above Features. You could check my theory with TOOL32. Open ZGW01.prg run Job "status_Flexray_pfad". You probably will see only 4 Ports.

In my case i used Flexray Port 0x03 for communicating with PMA and HC2. It's on PIN 11&12 ZGW. But you have to activate those port with TOOL32 Job "Steuern_Flexray_pfad before. 
After that procedure my PMA and HC2 were both visible in ISTA.


----------



## 1aBimmer (Sep 26, 2014)

Alright man! I've never used tool32 before but I'll give it a try!!

Thanks a lot man!!


----------



## 1aBimmer (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi again..

Are you sure it's pin 11&12
ISTA shows PMA on pin 1&2!!

Sense I've never used toolset32 how do I connect to the car?
Is that via opening a specific ECU.prg?

When I tried offline.. File.. Load sgdb..
ZGW_01.prg.. It's end up in a loop?


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

Yes you right. From factory PMA is connected to PIN 1&2, but i guess your port 7 (PIN1&2) is probably unavailable. Therefore you have to go to freee Flexray Port on the first Group.
At the first group port 4 (0x03) should be available. Port 4 is used from factory by active steering. 

TOOL32:

just start the program ans open ZGW_01. During open the connection will be established.
If not check C:\EDIABAS\BIN\EDIABAS.INI. 
There must be "Interface = ENET" inside.

The "loop" means no connection to the car.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

1aBimmer said:


> ...
> 
> When I tried offline.. File.. Load sgdb..
> ZGW_01.prg.. It's end up in a loop?


Try running Tool32 as an Administrator.


----------



## 1aBimmer (Sep 26, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try running Tool32 as an Administrator.


Ok! I'll try it!!


----------



## 1aBimmer (Sep 26, 2014)

CoolerLutz said:


> Yes you right. From factory PMA is connected to PIN 1&2, but i guess your port 7 (PIN1&2) is probably unavailable. Therefore you have to go to freee Flexray Port on the first Group.
> 
> At the first group port 4 (0x03) should be available. Port 4 is used from factory by active steering.
> 
> ...


So you mean both, the original specified pins 29&30 for LCW and The 1&2 belong to flexray group 2.. Therefore I should use 11&12 which belong to flexray group 1 which should be already active??

Regards


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

Flexray Port 4 (0x03) with PIN11&12 belongs to the first Star connector inside ZGW.

Those port should be inactive when not connected to any ECU (usually active steering wich you you dont have ). Therefore i guess that port is available to use. That means you have to activate that port with TOOL32.


----------



## 1aBimmer (Sep 26, 2014)

CoolerLutz said:


> Flexray Port 4 (0x03) with PIN11&12 belongs to the first Star connector inside ZGW.
> 
> Those port should be inactive when not connected to any ECU (usually active steering wich you you dont have ). Therefore i guess that port is available to use. That means you have to activate that port with TOOL32.


Correct!! And if I still have to activate pins 11&12

Isn't the same job as activating port 29&30 which is originally dedicated to LCW?
Or because they belong to group 2 then the are not even available to be activated?


----------



## 1aBimmer (Sep 26, 2014)

CoolerLutz said:


> Flexray Port 4 (0x03) with PIN11&12 belongs to the first Star connector inside ZGW.
> 
> Those port should be inactive when not connected to any ECU (usually active steering wich you you dont have ). Therefore i guess that port is available to use. That means you have to activate that port with TOOL32.


By the way.. Do you remember which ECUs you coded with 5AG FA?


----------



## Rickardg (Nov 20, 2014)

Thank you, that made my life so much easier


----------



## temper (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi guys!
I have two questions:

what are the differences between Audi and Bmw HC2 sensors (different pinout maybe)?
can I retrofit LCW without changing the mirrors, without errors?
I have a F10 with LDW.

Thanks!


----------



## Rickardg (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi,
I dont know about the Audi sensors.
But i know from own experience that using the mirrors without LCW warning works without errors, at least as long as you have the "high" version of mirrors that communicates via LIN bus (those with a 3-pin connectors)


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

temper said:


> Hi guys!
> I have two questions:
> 
> what are the differences between Audi and Bmw HC2 sensors (different pinout maybe)?
> ...


Yes different pinout


----------



## temper (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks guys!

Do you know where I can find the Audi sensors pinout?
Also, I have installed in my car a Beltronics STI-R radar detector. Will it work without issues in conjunction with LCW, or it will be triggered continously?


----------



## pertinent (Oct 4, 2014)

this is for VW however..


----------



## pertinent (Oct 4, 2014)

pertinent said:


> this is for VW however.. The HC2's are on the bottom of the pic. You can forget about the LEDS and the wiring as in the F10 the LEDS in the mirror are not controlled by the HC2..


Edit


----------



## temper (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks!
One more question: do I need to look for a specific part number for Audi sensors, or any sensors from Audi will work?


----------



## temper (Jan 14, 2016)

"I have installed in my car a Beltronics STI-R radar detector. Will it work without issues in conjunction with LCW, or it will be triggered continously"


"Do I need to look for a specific part number for Audi sensors, or any sensors from Audi will work?"

Anyone?


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

temper said:


> Thanks!
> One more question: do I need to look for a specific part number for Audi sensors, or any sensors from Audi will work?


Im 99% sure, audi sensor not work. or if work, not is possible code modules, because audi have different can system.


----------



## berserk99 (Jul 8, 2015)

CoolerLutz said:


> yeap, that's the button you need (the green illuminated).
> 
> I don't know what happens if you don't have vibration in the steering wheel.
> I my case S430 wasn't working after retrofiiting (LIN-Bus problem) and LCW
> ...


I have exactly same problem with you. When I reach 20km/h, system make a error and stop working.

How do you recover s430a ?


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

After checking with ISTA it sayd there is a LIN Bus Problem, so i checked all the wiring.
I found the Problem in one of the small black connectors during retrofitting. There was no metal piece inside the connector, dont know why. After replacing that connector and erasing error memory everything works fine. 

In your case check error memory first with ISTA.


----------



## berserk99 (Jul 8, 2015)

CoolerLutz said:


> After checking with ISTA it sayd there is a LIN Bus Problem, so i checked all the wiring.
> I found the Problem in one of the small black connectors during retrofitting. There was no metal piece inside the connector, dont know why. After replacing that connector and erasing error memory everything works fine.
> 
> In your case check error memory first with ISTA.


Hm.. It is little different with me.
What can I do for this problem? Could you give me some advice?


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

In your case one of the problem seems to be wrong coding of HC2 (SWW) sensors. Furthermore there must be executed a planned action to bring HC2 to work. Have a look under Chassis-> Assistance ...


----------



## BusyBox (Sep 2, 2013)

Is there any difference between sensor generations? Some part numbers are described as "Sensor for out-of-lane warning, left", others as "Sensor, lane change warning, slave, LE" and the master unit has way too many revisions "Sensor, lane change warning, master, RI"
Asking for the right part numbers for 11.2011 F10 car retrofit.

Thank you


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi, does anybody have the pinout of the mirror driver module where mirror LED is connected? 
I have in my F36 the high version mirrors with LIN bus and i want to buy only the outer frame with integrated LED but i can not find in ISTA where the LED is connected in the mirror driver module. I have 2 empty pins there but i would like to know what they are not to burn the LEDs.


----------



## Rickardg (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi,
im refering to F11 that i installed LCW on. 
The mirror drive unit is different for a car with LCW, the leds are connected to 2 wires coming out from the module, they not "pinned".
For a F10/11 its not possible to buy the mirrror drive unit separately, they installed in the mirror so the only way to get the module is to buy a second hand mirror...


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Actually not true. 
If your car has memory seats and electric mirrors with folding, this come equiped with high version of the driver module which has also support for LCW. This is the LIN version of driver module. 
Only thing missing is the wiring from driver module to LED. In the driver module connector there are 2 empty pins, 1 is used by the led and is the plus for power supply, minus from led is connected to mirror gnd. 
My question is, if you have the mirror with lcw led wired is to which pin in the driver module connector goes led's plus wire.


----------



## Rickardg (Nov 20, 2014)

Like i said, i refer to F10/11 and then my statement is very true.
Obvious different to F36


----------



## BusyBox (Sep 2, 2013)

I've made two pictures, pin 1 is the "black" side of the connector (grey wire) to the LED
Mirror is from 6-Series car, sorry for the bad pics quality...


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you BusyBox, unfortunatelly in F36 connector is totally different at the mirror driver module side.
So will need it from an F3x series with LCW.


----------



## BusyBox (Sep 2, 2013)

BusyBox said:


> Is there any difference between sensor generations? Some part numbers are described as "Sensor for out-of-lane warning, left", others as "Sensor, lane change warning, slave, LE" and the master unit has way too many revisions "Sensor, lane change warning, master, RI"
> Asking for the right part numbers for 11.2011 F10 car retrofit.
> 
> Thank you


Any help on this one?


----------



## jpimpao01 (Aug 28, 2008)

CoolerLutz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i retrofiited both Sensors for 5AG behind the rear bumper. Both sensors are from 2012, my car was build in 02/2014.
> Before flahing both are visible and codable with Esys.
> ...


Hi

after flash ZGW2 all ok and tried flash AAG give me error

TAL execution started.
VCM Update: VCM-Update is deactivated. VCM will not be updated. [C197]
ExecutionID=2017/01/08-17:09:45.766
[AAG - 71] - [Exception - AAG - 71] job failed with negative response error:
code: repeat job
description: Service RD returned a negative response with response code requestOutOfRange; ECU: AAG_71_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR

[AAG - 71] - [Exception - AAG - 71] job failed with negative response error:
code: repeat job
description: Service RD returned a negative response with response code requestOutOfRange; ECU: AAG_71_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR

[] - [Exception - AAG - 71] job failed with negative response error:
code: repeat job
description: Service RD returned a negative response with response code requestOutOfRange; ECU: AAG_71_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR

TAL-Execution finished with status: "FinishedWithError". [C207]
TAL execution finished. Duration: "2min 7s". [C206]

Can you help me? How you solved that?


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

hello 
I'm going to retrofit the LCW on my F07.

Could yomeone tell me if these wiring set from Audi would fit for the H2C Sensors?

Wiring Set PDC/LCW from AUdi A8

Thank you


----------



## pertinent (Oct 4, 2014)

I have an orginal BMW (full) repair loom for the rear side for sale with the H2C connectors, et cetera. PM if you are interested in that.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

I am also looking for the H2C sensors.. .but the ones shown in ETk is hard to find. 
Does maybe someone have one of these? 

66326862765
66326880093
66326862766
66326880094


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

Those part numbers are brand new. In you case i would look for some used ones. I did the same and it works.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi 

If i retrofit the Mirror Cover with the LED in it, is the Connector-Plug already there or do i need to buy one? Do you also know the PIN-Connectors?
Also do you know which connectors i need for the + and - from the Sensors in the back of the car? meaning on the FuseBox and GND in the back of the car. 

thank you


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi 

I retrofitted the Sensors and coded with 5AG in the VO (inkl. VCM Update). 
Then i tried to run a flexray init with ISTA (Rheingold) which ended with an Error that my ICM is not responding. I have no errors in ISTA. The ZGM appears now yellow in the ECU Wiring on ISTA.
I opened the port 4 with Tools32 and the HC2 appeared in Esys, where i was able to add a CAF (from 2012, no newer available) and code the H2C with 5AG. My car is on 3.56.
Then i calibrated both Sensors with ISTA (Rheingold).
Now, beside the issue with the not possible flexray init, i have also the issue that the right side is not responding. Meaning no warnings when turning the right Turnsignal on. Left side works well. 

Do someone have an idea how to fix these issues with not possible flexray-init due to non responding ICM and the one with not responding Master Sensor. Strange is that the Slave is fine but the Master not. (weird)

Thank you


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

Whats your zgm? Maybe your zgm dont support more flexray


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

I have a ZGM High... i was able to activate the relevant port 4 for LCW with Tool32... so this cannot be the issue. :-(


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

hello.. i retrofitted now also the Left and right side mirrors with the warning triangle.
Did a trip on the highway and the left HC2 Sensor is working perfect. But on the right side it works.. and then it does not... i did some tests with ISTA D and was able to send signal to the warning lihgts in the mirror and they were flashing. 
But there must be something wrong with it...that the ride side sometimes working and sometimes not. 

Also the issue with the ZGM which appears yellow and need a inpossible Flexray Init. Not possible due to error that the ICM is not responding.

Anyone able to help?
thx


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

no one able to help?


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

so.. 

the behaviour of the HC2 is as it should be, what i learned now. 
The right sensor is not reacting, when passing a car with a speed difference of more than around 15km/h. Below it works normal. This is what i have been also told from others.

regarding the Flexray Init i needed to install a newer ISTA D as the previous version was buggy!


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

so.. 

the behaviour of the HC2 is as it should be, what i learned now. 
The right sensor is not reacting, when passing a car with a speed difference of more than around 15km/h. Below it works normal. This is what i have been also told from others.

regarding the Flexray Init i needed to install a newer ISTA D as the previous version was buggy!


----------



## berndh (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi, 
I'v fitted today the 5AG (LCW) and the 5DP (PMA). But I get three issues:

1) DKOMBI shows an error with the trailer module not receiving a message from the module. 
2) Flexray init does not open port 0x07 => I managed to do this via tool32 but of course then I need to do a flexray init from ISTA/D. 
3) The LCW is not working as I get an error message about coding.

For 1) Do I need to code something in combination with the PMA or LCW?? I get the message on my ICM/HU that there is somethig wrong and the trailer module can not be used.

For 2) I updated FA with the 5AG and 5DP and save FA FP. Then ran the FlexRay init from ISTA-D. And it only opens up port 1-3 and all other are closed (I do have a 8SK ZGW)

For 3) Where can I find some clue what I did wrong with the coding?

Thanks for all the help on this.


----------



## berndh (Feb 9, 2017)

berndh said:


> Hi,
> I'v fitted today the 5AG (LCW) and the 5DP (PMA). But I get three issues:
> 
> 1) DKOMBI shows an error with the trailer module not receiving a message from the module.
> ...


OK found for no 1) that I had the trailer module coded with ZK 0713, but my car is actually 0313. After flashing all modules back to 0313 ZK most of the strange errors dissapeard.

I only still can't enable the FlexRay for port 0x07 as I need to.

And I found that I connected the cable wrong for the control panel. The power (pin1) was connected to the 58g signal (also Red/Yellow). Which made the control panel work only when I had the interior light on. I only found this when I was in the car when it was dark


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

cuorealfa1 said:


> Hi
> 
> If i retrofit the Mirror Cover with the LED in it, is the Connector-Plug already there or do i need to buy one? Do you also know the PIN-Connectors?
> Also do you know which connectors i need for the + and - from the Sensors in the back of the car? meaning on the FuseBox and GND in the back of the car.
> ...


I am about to start the retrofit of LCW to my F10 and as I already have the high mirrors 430A I'm not planning on replacing them but want to add the warning triangle. I have a couple of questions that I'm hoping you can answer.
1. Does the cover for the LED triangle come with the LED in place or are they 2 separate parts, LED unit and cover with triangle hole.
2. Can I add the brown and grey wire from the mirror electrics to the led connector? Do I just add the pins to the connector in the mirror electrics, standard MQS pins?
If the answers are yes to the above it all seems simple enough.

Thanks for your help.

Dave


----------



## ///M-ini95 (Feb 23, 2018)

dayvg said:


> cuorealfa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


I also thought of going the cheaper way and just buying mirror covers, but ended buying two used mirrors instead. The reason for this, is because it is not possible to take a + and - cable for connecting the LED warning triangle. The mirrors come from the factory with a "module" inside them where all the wires meet and connect. If however you buy only the "module", then it might be possible. I atleast did not find it, not used and certanly not new from BMW.


----------



## ///M-ini95 (Feb 23, 2018)

Bumping this thread as I'm close to giving up with LCW retrofit. 
Here is what has been done so far:

1. Bought a kit from a wrecked car with 2x radar sensors and all the necessary wiring to complete the project. 

2. Bought complete wing mirrors from used cars who were delivered from factory with LCW. 

3. Bought the two blinds that go over the HC2 radars. 

4. Started with assembling the whole thing. Radars placed where Ista said, with HC2 slave being on the left/drivers side and HC2 master being on the right/passenger side. 

5. Pulled the 4 wires that would go from HC2 master and inside the car. 12v, ground, 2x flexray cables. 
Have double checked that these 4 wires go to their right places. Also checked if the wires were damaged when I pulled them through the rubber grommet. Using a multimeter I ruled that out. 

6. Pulled bumper off again to check if not I have got radars that do not belong to the F10, but the part numbers did not show anything wrong. 

7. Coded car as I would normally do with other retrofits. Updated the cars FA, added 5ag and coded the modules I have read others have coded. 

8. Using ista/d, performing a flexray unit - nothing happens. The HC2/SWW module does not show up. 

9. Going with tool32 then, activitating all the ports. Back to esys/ista - again... no HC2/SWW module showing up.

The question is now, where the hell have I done so wrong that nothing is coming up?? Hoping someone out there can be helpful.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

///M-ini95 said:


> I also thought of going the cheaper way and just buying mirror covers, but ended buying two used mirrors instead. The reason for this, is because it is not possible to take a + and - cable for connecting the LED warning triangle. The mirrors come from the factory with a "module" inside them where all the wires meet and connect. If however you buy only the "module", then it might be possible. I atleast did not find it, not used and certanly not new from BMW.


This is confusing as I'm sure I have seen







a thread with pictures of the mirror electrics unit with the wires for the LED coming from it. I saved the image for reference and have included it here. I can't imagine the module is different between mirror types only the attached parts differ.....I could be wrong. What I should do is remove my mirror cap and check. The images could well be from a pre LCI mirror, but I'm hoping it's the same for LCI.









Edit: Found an LCI mirror with mirror electrics visible, 99.9% sure I will be able to add the LED wiring to mine. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

///M-ini95 said:


> Bumping this thread as I'm close to giving up with LCW retrofit.
> Here is what has been done so far:
> 
> 1. Bought a kit from a wrecked car with 2x radar sensors and all the necessary wiring to complete the project.
> ...


So I had an absolute nightmare getting my PMA module to show when retrofitting it. I ran the wires from the ZGW over the correct pins/port but for love nor money I could not get the PMA to show, I even bought a new PMA thinking it was broken. I tested and tested the flexray wires for continuity over and over, opened and closed ports, initialised flexray again and again and nothing, then for no reason, having not done anything different.......it was just there! Just appeared! I think I may have left everything connected over night and started again the following day and it was there, but I don't actually remember. What I will say is use a multimeter, prove continuity between ZGW and HC2, prove you have 12v supply and prove you have a good ground point. If all that is positively proven then it is purely down to tool32, ISTA and E-sys (less likely E-sys until it's visible as an ECU. It's frustrating but if all wiring is good it has to be programming/coding.

Edit: Do you have ISTA+? I know for a fact that some functions are buggy with older versions of ISTA/ISTA/D. A friend could not initialise his ICM for his park assist retrofit because the version of ISTA he had was to old.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ///M-ini95 (Feb 23, 2018)

dayvg said:


> ///M-ini95 said:
> 
> 
> > I also thought of going the cheaper way and just buying mirror covers, but ended buying two used mirrors instead. The reason for this, is because it is not possible to take a + and - cable for connecting the LED warning triangle. The mirrors come from the factory with a "module" inside them where all the wires meet and connect. If however you buy only the "module", then it might be possible. I atleast did not find it, not used and certanly not new from BMW.
> ...


Yes, you are right about the two wires running from the LED indicator, but look where the wires are going. Cars without this option from factory has a mirror module with two pins less. In other words, you have no place to connect the two wires unless you have the correct module.

Look at the picture and notice the black "cap" next to the white and yellow wire. This is where the two wires for LED indicator should sit. I have removed this cap, and can confirm that there is no pins behind. In other words, one would have to buy the module that belongs to mirrors with LCW. I never found them, so I bought whole mirrors instead.


----------



## ///M-ini95 (Feb 23, 2018)

dayvg said:


> ///M-ini95 said:
> 
> 
> > Bumping this thread as I'm close to giving up with LCW retrofit.
> ...


Thanks for all the help! I have not checked for continuity between ZGW and HC2, but all the others should be OK as they are tested. I know for a fact that the flexray cables are okay until they reach the back seats. Further than that I have not checked for continuity.

I'm leaning towards this being a programming error rather than something I've connected wrong. And yes, I have the simplest version of Ista, so it might be that it ain't up to the job. Might contact a friend who has Ista + and try ista init with that.

Just so we are clear on things here. I've connected the flexray cables on pin 1&2 at the ZGW. They should belong to port 0x07. Everytime I run the ista init, the ports that I earlier have opened with tool32, now closes?? Is it because of a buggy version of Ista or is it something else? I'm going to try running flexray at another free port to see what differences it makes, but would still like it to be where it should be.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

You are absolutely correct with the pins 1&2 which is port 7. When I initialised flexray it remained open and was still open in tool32. I would lean towards ISTA being too old or buggy. Really frustrating hearing about the mirror electrics, what was actually behind the caps? Was there nowhere to physically add pins or connect pins? Do you still have the old mirrors that didn’t have the LED pins? If so I’d love to see what’s inside, can’t help but think if there’s a will there’s a way?!? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Edit, post in error


----------



## ///M-ini95 (Feb 23, 2018)

Shooting in an update.

LCW is finally working. The problem with why HC2 module weren't showing was because of a fuse that had blown. The module finally showed up, but now ista was throwing an error code that the module needed programming. After downloading full psdzdata and flashing the hc2 module, everything worked like a charm. Had some problems with flashing the zgw as it got interrupted and locked the car in transport mode. Decided to don't care about the dependencies and just flashing the hc2 module alone. 

Huge thanks to ShawnSheridan for taking the time and having the patience for many stupid questions and I'm especially thankful for all the help from dayvg!!


----------



## fuad (Feb 24, 2018)

Have a same problem. There is no hc2 in esys. Need your help


----------



## dav_942 (Oct 6, 2019)

hi everyone, i know your posts are old but i need help. i m trying to retrofit LCW and i have a problem to code HC2.
First, i have install everything like explain in roxxor posts. Then i try to code every things.
I added in My FA , 5AG and vo code it. 
When go to ista SWW appear in red and when i try to initialize Flexray, erevrything works fine. I was expecting to have an error like said in the forum but no.
I only have one group of port in my flexray.
I opened port 0X03 with tools32, it works but if i initialize flexray it close again.
Questions :
1 / I don't know how to keep this port open?
2 / do i have to use pins 11 & 12? Pins 11 & 12 are from A173*8B? what pins to move there ?
3/ i already have others pin in 11 & 12. Do i have to remove then? or change them places? What are they for?

thanks for yours answers.
By the way if someone can help me to solve errors in the attached picture, it will be greatfull. 
Dav


----------



## dav_942 (Oct 6, 2019)

I finally finish the retrofit. Sww is green on ista. I tested it directly after finishing installation, but I got on errors saying that I should go to the dealer to fix the problem. But when i connect to ista there is not error related to sensors. Only vibrator is from different version. I don't know what to do. It is so strange... if someone have an idea it will be helpful


----------



## _Martin_ (Oct 29, 2019)

Hi guys,

I completed this 5AG retrofit in my F11 LCI. Have found lot of useful tips here on the forum.

Is there a way how to conduit calibration/initialisation the system without ISTA? 

If I open INPA and select F07 (F10/F11) then there is access to all different control units but HC2/SWW is not listed there surprisingly. Or is it hidden somewhere in any submenu?

So the only way is to use the tool32 open hc2_01.prg and use the commands directly?


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

I don’t understand why you wouldn’t use ISTA to fault find/diagnose issues with systems you are retrofitting? ISTA is the workshop software used by the dealer to calibrate/configure this equipment. I have retrofitted LCW/LDW/SLI/Park Assist/ACC and lots more and none of it would have been possible without ISTA. Granted there are other software types available that can conduct some functions like tool32, and this was required in my case to open the PMA/SWW port on the ZGW. But esys and ISTA were also essential. Happy to help with an ISTA install if required but if you want these things to work properly I recommend using the right tools. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

dav_942 said:


> I finally finish the retrofit. Sww is green on ista. I tested it directly after finishing installation, but I got on errors saying that I should go to the dealer to fix the problem. But when i connect to ista there is not error related to sensors. Only vibrator is from different version. I don't know what to do. It is so strange... if someone have an idea it will be helpful


Have you wired the SZL correctly as per ISTA?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berndh (Feb 9, 2017)

Have you swapped the SZL for a version that works for SWW or do you have already heated steering wheel?

The wrong version indicates that you either have the wrong SZL module or wrong software on that module. 



Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G965F met Tapatalk


----------



## jkishoret (May 20, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I am in a similar situation like some of the members posted here.

1. Flexray initialization through ISTA did not recognize the HC2 module.
2. Used tool32 and opened the port 3.
3. Successully registered HC2 modules, coding completed.
4. LCW working perfectly fine.

But there is a fault in ISTA 
ZGM: No flexray initialization

If I try to initialize using ISTA, port 3 gets closed again and SWW goes orange and LCW isn't working.

Can someone let me know how to keep the port 3 open using ISTA and bring ZGW in ISTA back to green.

Thanks in advance


----------



## dav_942 (Oct 6, 2019)

Hello, i didn't see your answers, but I solved all issues in december 2019. I just changed FEM parameter LIN_VARIANTE_SZL. Now everything works fine


----------



## dav_942 (Oct 6, 2019)

jkishoret said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in a similar situation like some of the members posted here.
> 
> ...


Hello, 
I had the same issue and I solved it. But I am not sure if this is the right way to solve it. 
First, I open port 0x03 with tools32 and didn't initialize the flexray. I left my car like that for a long time. I don't know if the car update parameters after a period of time. Also I retrofitted 5AD and 5DP and the port 0x03 is still open and I can know initialize Flexray without any problems on port 0x03. See the picture.


----------



## Geniom (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi to all, i have f07 04/2011 and i have zgw with 4 port. Normally i have 0,2,3 enabled and 1 not enable.
I have installed rear radrs and control panel HC2. I have connected rear radar flexride to the port 11 and 12 and i have added 5ag to FA. I see in esys HC2 and i have coded, bit SWW in esys i NOT see....
In ista i see SWW but is in error and say not present or not powered up or not connected in flexray... In pi. 11 and 12 i have wire and i have connected 5ag in parallel. I have tried to connect 5ag in pin 1 and 2 or 29 and 30 but not see in ista or esys SWW....
And if i open port 1 with tool32 i view enabled, but have error of inizialization flex ray, i initialize but return off port 1...
How i can view SWW in my zgw? Where i need connect flexray?
I have coded with 5ag only FRM and HC2, no other....

Thanks for help, i combat with this from 2 week....


Inviato dal mio SM-A705FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

I have installed this in my car, contact me if you would like me to look. I’m available this evening or not for a week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dav_942 (Oct 6, 2019)

I didn't understand your post very well. But I will try to help from what I know. 
First I didn't work on F07 from 04 / 2011 , I retrofitted 5AG on F30 and diagrams are differents. 
What I read from diagrams you have to connect rear sensor via flexray to central gateway module A51*1 on pin 29 and 30 ( knowing that your car have been built before 09 / 2011). Pin 1 and 2 is for car after 09 / 2011 and pin 11 and 12 are for active steering. So you have to use standard pin and check if other cables are well connected. You have to check every cables and check with ista what kind of errors you have and try to solve them one by one.
If you still want to use pin 11 and 12, you have to make sure you don't create more problems. You have to check first if HC2 is visible in esys and yellow in ista. If so you just have to add cafd file for hc2 with esys. initialize flexray on ista and open port 0x01 with tools32. Even if you have an initialization error from flexray it is not big error. Just leave it like that if everything works fine. But make sure there is no others errors on ista.
Send pictures , it will be easier to help.
Good luck



Geniom said:


> Hi to all, i have f07 04/2011 and i have zgw with 4 port. Normally i have 0,2,3 enabled and 1 not enable.
> I have installed rear radrs and control panel HC2. I have connected rear radar flexride to the port 11 and 12 and i have added 5ag to FA. I see in esys HC2 and i have coded, bit SWW in esys i NOT see....
> In ista i see SWW but is in error and say not present or not powered up or not connected in flexray... In pi. 11 and 12 i have wire and i have connected 5ag in parallel. I have tried to connect 5ag in pin 1 and 2 or 29 and 30 but not see in ista or esys SWW....
> And if i open port 1 with tool32 i view enabled, but have error of inizialization flex ray, i initialize but return off port 1...
> ...


----------



## jkishoret (May 20, 2016)

dav_942 said:


> Hello,
> I had the same issue and I solved it. But I am not sure if this is the right way to solve it.
> First, I open port 0x03 with tools32 and didn't initialize the flexray. I left my car like that for a long time. I don't know if the car update parameters after a period of time. Also I retrofitted 5AD and 5DP and the port 0x03 is still open and I can know initialize Flexray without any problems on port 0x03. See the picture.


I did this. Left the car to sleep for almost 3days ... but still no luck


----------



## Geniom (Aug 22, 2019)

dav_942 said:


> I didn't understand your post very well. But I will try to help from what I know.
> First I didn't work on F07 from 04 / 2011 , I retrofitted 5AG on F30 and diagrams are differents.
> What I read from diagrams you have to connect rear sensor via flexray to central gateway module A51*1 on pin 29 and 30 ( knowing that your car have been built before 09 / 2011). Pin 1 and 2 is for car after 09 / 2011 and pin 11 and 12 are for active steering. So you have to use standard pin and check if other cables are well connected. You have to check every cables and check with ista what kind of errors you have and try to solve them one by one.
> If you still want to use pin 11 and 12, you have to make sure you don't create more problems. You have to check first if HC2 is visible in esys and yellow in ista. If so you just have to add cafd file for hc2 with esys. initialize flexray on ista and open port 0x01 with tools32. Even if you have an initialization error from flexray it is not big error. Just leave it like that if everything works fine. But make sure there is no others errors on ista.
> ...


I have see hc2 on esys and i have coded with cafd. But i can't see in esys SWW... I se only HC2.... I need see SWW in esys?

Inviato dal mio SM-A705FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## dav_942 (Oct 6, 2019)

Sww and Hc2 are the same. If you see HC2. It s ok. You will never see sww in esys. Sww is the code for HC2 in ista. So everything is fine for you. Unless you have others errors in ista.



Geniom said:


> dav_942 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't understand your post very well. But I will try to help from what I know.
> ...


----------



## dav_942 (Oct 6, 2019)

Did you try this ? Initialisation with tools32?

Tool32 > LearnFlex lanes



jkishoret said:


> dav_942 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


----------



## jivakula (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi there! I have "ZGW-02 Mid Plus" on my car F11, produced on 03.2012. Can someone tell me where I can connect HC2 module? I have tried with pins 1 and 2, 29 and 30 but the module doesn't appear in E-Sys, neither in ISTA. The cables are correct and the ports from 00 to 03 are opened(EIN) from Tool32.
Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## Geniom (Aug 22, 2019)

Try pin 11 and 12 are port3. Open port 3 with tool32. 

Inviato dal mio SM-A705FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Geniom (Aug 22, 2019)

Or pin 3 and 4 are port0

Inviato dal mio SM-A705FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## jivakula (Jun 11, 2020)

Geniom said:


> Try pin 11 and 12 are port3. Open port 3 with tool32.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-A705FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ok, I will try with these pins, but there I have connected other thing! If I connect in parallel does this module will interrupt other communication?

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## jivakula (Jun 11, 2020)

Geniom said:


> Or pin 3 and 4 are port0
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-A705FN utilizzando Tapatalk


Ok, I will try!
Thank you!

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Geniom (Aug 22, 2019)

In my car i have tried to connected in parallel, not have interrupt nothing, but have not worked. 

Inviato dal mio SM-A705FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## jivakula (Jun 11, 2020)

So, on your car the Flexray network of HC2 and other module are in parallel? And everything works correctly?

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Geniom (Aug 22, 2019)

No, i have tried with parallel but not see 5ag, now i have connected in a opened and free port but not remember number. I need see in car. If i can tomorrow. 

Inviato dal mio SM-A705FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Geniom (Aug 22, 2019)

I have checked and i have connected SWW to pin 11 and 12 in my car are free. 

Inviato dal mio SM-A705FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

11&12 is port 3, make sure it’s open with tool32. You should be using pin 29&30 which is port 4. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geniom (Aug 22, 2019)

My zgw not have port 4 only 0 to 3...
And with port 3 work. 

Inviato dal mio SM-A705FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Geniom said:


> My zgw not have port 4 only 0 to 3...
> And with port 3 work.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-A705FN utilizzando Tapatalk


As long as it's working bro it's all good 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spider1400 (Feb 7, 2021)

i retrofit 5AG at my f25, chanel 2-4 are already used but 1 is not used at zgw. this is normally for automatic dampers.
i know i can use that but i read a lot that i then get an will recieve an error message initialisation. is that rigt?
Peter


----------



## jkishoret (May 20, 2016)

spider1400 said:


> i retrofit 5AG at my f25, chanel 2-4 are already used but 1 is not used at zgw. this is normally for automatic dampers.
> i know i can use that but i read a lot that i then get an will recieve an error message initialisation. is that rigt?
> Peter


Using those ports is to avoid initialization errors not to get one.


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

spider1400 said:


> i retrofit 5AG at my f25, chanel 2-4 are already used but 1 is not used at zgw. this is normally for automatic dampers.
> i know i can use that but i read a lot that i then get an will recieve an error message initialisation. is that rigt?
> Peter


You always have second solution and initialisation over tool32


----------



## spider1400 (Feb 7, 2021)

Siki78 said:


> You always have second solution and initialisation over tool32


i connetced flexray to 35&17 which should be Port1
then steuern flexray and port it open
at ista i see then dde with error


----------

